# [SOLVED] USB Sound Card problems



## perfectchaos83 (May 23, 2011)

Hello, I have a friend who's sound card in his computer is fried and he recently got a USB sound card. I think he said it was a Steelseries sound card. Anyway, at first the sound card only played windows sounds but nothing in a media player or youtube. I told him that he probably has to disable the old sound card because they might be conflicting. He did that and his sound worked for a couple hours. Once it stopped he reset his computer and it was working fine again, but again only a few hours. This time I told him to update the drivers for the sound card via the device manager. Again, it worked after that but after a few hours it stopped again.

Now it seems his computer doesn't recognize the sound card and isn't even playing Windows sounds. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.

EDIT: My friend's OS is XP I believe, if you would need that information.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: USB Sound Card problems*

Try a different USB port. Check Device Manager to verify the "sound card" is listed and that it's not listed with a yellow ! Also ensure the "default audio device" is the new USB chipset.


----------



## perfectchaos83 (May 23, 2011)

*Re: USB Sound Card problems*

Alright, I had him make it the default device so we'll see how it goes tomorrow.


----------



## perfectchaos83 (May 23, 2011)

*Re: USB Sound Card problems*

That seems to have done it, his sound hasn't stopped since then. Thanks for your help.


----------

